# Exploration of antecubital fossa



## carol52 (Mar 16, 2010)

I need help with a cpt code for exploration of an antecubital fossa for a creation of a fistula in the upper extremity.   thanks


----------



## mjewett (Mar 17, 2010)

Is the fistula, by chance an arteriovenous fistula?


----------



## carol52 (Mar 18, 2010)

the Dr was going to try and create a fistula in the upper rt extremity.
 the cephalic vein was explored then the basilic vein. neither of these were large enough for creation.   Thanks   Carol


----------



## mjewett (Mar 18, 2010)

I don't usually code these, but I would code the procedure that the doctor intended on doing with a modifier 52. Type a note on the claim explaining the service was reduced fistula not created do to size of veins. (36825-52) Although I don't usually bill this procedure. We often have this situation occur during groin exploration for possible hernia. We bill the hernia repair code with modifier 52.

Hope this helps.


----------



## carol52 (Mar 18, 2010)

We found a code for exploring arteries and vessels  35761  any ideas about this code?   Thanks Carol


----------



## kimcpccircc (Dec 30, 2012)

The 35761 is for arteries only and states specifically that you shouldn't use for veins. You need to use the 36818 or 36819 with the 52, unfortunately.


----------

